# Are You Over Protective...



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Jan 24, 2006)

with your MAC?    

Let me tell you how bad I am,  I do an inventory with my m/u to add things or to do a count cause sometimes I put stuff in other purses ( just to keep track of myself , not to mention the money thats invested into my collection..)  Sometimes (when I go out  ) with other people they will be like hey can I borrow that and i'm like sure - no worries.. I KNOW where its at.  Well this past weekend I went out with some people and this friend ...( dunno after this )   asked if she could USE IN MY HOME a lipgloss I said sure - no worries.  Thinking I didn't have nothing to worry about well the next day I was putting the makeup that I took out that night back - to realize that some of my lipglasses were short - so sure enough I revert back to my inventory and sure enough my Oh Baby & Instant Gold were missing...WTF so I called her and I said hey do you have my OH Baby and my Instant Gold - she was like ya I do .. I was dont you think you should have told me?   She was like oh I forgot... Hmmmp.   Well I told her that I was doing my "inventory"  she was like what?  "Thats crazy you keep inventory on your MAC - your so materialistic")  UM - no just smart cause of how I PROTECT whats mine.    Anywho -maybe she didnt think I wouldn't notice??   Cause I have alot in there???  OY!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sorry for my rant....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







So my ? is are you this protective over your MAC


----------



## Eye<3Colour (Jan 24, 2006)

well that was crappy of her to do that!! she prob didnt think you would notice. i dont have that much mac, so i can see right away what is missing. but i do, do that with my clothes!! i know exactly what i have, in what color, size, etc. and as soon as something goes missing, i go crazy!!! lol. i call up the friend who was over, and im like dude where's it at!!! lol


----------



## foreveratorifan (Jan 24, 2006)

i haven in inventory of mine as well on excel! LOL 

but i'm sorry, its rude to take things without asking, UNLESS she was stealing from you (which is what it sounds like to me!) and that doesn't make you materialistic...you tell her its an investment and she is no longer welcome to borrow from YOUR investments!


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Jan 24, 2006)

Yes,. that would have been instant death (I suppose you can feel good cuz I am a whoooole lot meaner about it) and I would NOT have called, I would have gone over there to collect it and in my mafia-like way broke her knee caps to remind her not to "borrow" without express permission (Screaming "Thou Shalt Not Steal"). Okay so I need a padded room,.. but yeah,.. I don't mind people coming over and using my MAC any time,.. I have tons,.. or stuff like that,..but it had better never walk off,.. and I keep an excel inventory also,.. but I have everything stored a certain way so if there is a gap or blank place I know what is missing right away.


----------



## MACGoddess (Jan 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Viva_la_MAC_Girl* 
_with your MAC?    

Let me tell you how bad I am,  I do an inventory with my m/u to add things or to do a count cause sometimes I put stuff in other purses ( just to keep track of myself , not to mention the money thats invested into my collection..)  Sometimes (when I go out  ) with other people they will be like hey can I borrow that and i'm like sure - no worries.. I KNOW where its at.  Well this past weekend I went out with some people and this friend ...( dunno after this )   asked if she could USE IN MY HOME a lipgloss I said sure - no worries.  Thinking I didn't have nothing to worry about well the next day I was putting the makeup that I took out that night back - to realize that some of my lipglasses were short - so sure enough I revert back to my inventory and sure enough my Oh Baby & Instant Gold were missing...WTF so I called her and I said hey do you have my OH Baby and my Instant Gold - she was like ya I do .. I was dont you think you should have told me?   She was like oh I forgot... Hmmmp.   Well I told her that I was doing my "inventory"  she was like what?  "Thats crazy you keep inventory on your MAC - your so materialistic")  UM - no just smart cause of how I PROTECT whats mine.    Anywho -maybe she didnt think I wouldn't notice??   Cause I have alot in there???  OY!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sorry for my rant....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







So my ? is are you this protective over your MAC_

 

WTF?!  I would have been pissed!  It isn't too much to ask that you know where your MAC is at all times, bc quite honestly it cost you a lot of $$ to buy, so you want to be careful with it.


----------



## fireatwill (Jan 24, 2006)

Im pretty overprotective and I dont let other people use it. The only pepole i let use are my friends because I trust them. Not that I dont trust my mom or my sister. Well, I dont trust my sister. But - Im pretty overprotective.


----------



## mel0622 (Jan 24, 2006)

i'm not really over protective probably because people dont use my mac, and i'm not really comfortable having other people use my makeup. cuz u know germs and stuff. but if its my mom or really really good friends then i dont care as much.

if they every borrowed stuff then i would check everything. cuz i dont want them to be like 'i gave it back to you' when they didnt type of stuff.


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Jan 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glittergoddess27* 
_Yes,. that would have been instant death (I suppose you can feel good cuz I am a whoooole lot meaner about it) and I would NOT have called, I would have gone over there to collect it and in my mafia-like way broke her knee caps to remind her not to "borrow" without express permission (Screaming "Thou Shalt Not Steal"). Okay so I need a padded room,.. but yeah,.. I don't mind people coming over and using my MAC any time,.. I have tons,.. or stuff like that,..but it had better never walk off,.. and I keep an excel inventory also,.. but I have everything stored a certain way so if there is a gap or blank place I know what is missing right away._

 
Oh ya I went the NEXT day and I got it... I think she was surprised that I noticed - HELL ya - I did!   Now - they are right where they belong.  FTS - I won't let that shit happen AGAIN.


----------



## bluegrassbabe (Jan 24, 2006)

I totally understand. My Sister in law took my chicky lipglass out of my traincase. I noticed it was gone a day later. I just about lost my mind. I made my DH call her and demand it's safe return. I don't mind when she uses my things in my home, but taking it with her, without asking, was not an option at all. 
I've attempted to explain the whole LE concept and why some things are extremely important to me. I'm still not sure if she gets it.


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Jan 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mel0622* 
_i'm not really over protective probably because people dont use my mac, and i'm not really comfortable having other people use my makeup. cuz u know germs and stuff. but if its my mom or really really good friends then i dont care as much.

if they every borrowed stuff then i would check everything. cuz i dont want them to be like 'i gave it back to you' when they didnt type of stuff._

 
My best friend - sure ** I trust her ** but never again... lesson learned.


----------



## RedBetty (Jan 24, 2006)

I'm so overprotective of my MAC.  I lost my vegas volt, and I'm heartbroken... I know it's in my house somewhere, and I've been digging and digging for it!  I don't want to rebuy it because I know it will turn up as soon as I do.


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Jan 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bluegrassbabe* 
_I totally understand. My Sister in law took my chicky lipglass out of my traincase. I noticed it was gone a day later. I just about lost my mind. I made my DH call her and demand it's safe return. I don't mind when she uses my things in my home, but taking it with her, without asking, was not an option at all. 
I've attempted to explain the whole LE concept and why some things are extremely important to me. I'm still not sure if she gets it._

 
I totally agree!  Thats what happned in this case - but never AGAIN!


----------



## pushhupsindrag (Jan 24, 2006)

i think i totally am the only people i let even touch it are my friends cause i know they wouldnt do anything. i dont even let my mom touch it. and after anybody comes over (besides my friends) i always check to make sure its still there.


----------



## mandirigma (Jan 24, 2006)

that's pretty stank that she just grabbed two of your lipglasses and ran off. On top of that, the whole thing of borrowing lipglass is kind of icky to me. and i'm not saying it's on you, but that somebody would ask you if they could straight borrow a lipglass is weird. i'm not even all that anal retentive about sanitation in general (ie., i don't have an issue with swapping shadows or anything), but unless the person is my mom, i'd never ask a girl if I could borrow her lipgloss. 

that said, i try not to hang onto my stuff too tightly. if my mom or aunt or cousins like one of my colors a lot i usually just give it to them. but even that almost never happens, lol.


----------



## ledonatella (Jan 24, 2006)

Yeah, I have have an inventory and I watch who uses it and stuff, like if I take it to work the other girls always wanna stick their fingers in it and I'm like NOOOO!! But I'm like that with pretty much all my makeup not just my MAC, although more so with MAC.


----------



## jmvuitton (Jan 24, 2006)

You should tell her to buy you new ones since god knows what she did to it. I keep inventory of pigments and e/s since I have over 100 e/s and over 60 pigments and I could never remember everything I have. I used to keep lipglass stuff too but I sold some recently since I never even used them so I just deleted the inventory for that.


----------



## anuy (Jan 24, 2006)

first of all i can't believe she had the nerve to do that! i do have an inventory but i usually notice when something is missing. i let my friends borrow stuff but only a select few that i completely trust. sometimes i'll even give them things i don't want anymore. but steal from me and i will never let you borrow anything let alone have anything. 

that was sooo stupid of her.. but its her loss because now shes lost access to your collection!


----------



## aziajs (Jan 24, 2006)

I am overprotective.  But I am like that with all of my stuff.  I take good care of my things.  A lot of people don't take care of their things and have no concept of how to treat others' things.  So I am always like "don't do that", "hold it this way", "be careful".  People think I am a selfish, crazy, %@#&# but I couldn't care less.


----------



## Christina Victoria (Jan 24, 2006)

I know how you feel.  Today in class, my best friend asked to borrow a lipgloss.  Well, she wouldn't stop smearing it all over her fingers and then onto her lips, and her and my other friend were really hyper for some reason.  They were bouncing and laughing, and next thing you know my lipglass is being chucked around.  Erika (my friend) threw it against the wall and it broke.  Last time I ever let them borrow anything.


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Jan 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 
_I am overprotective.  But I am like that with all of my stuff.  I take good care of my things.  A lot of people don't take care of their things and have no concept of how to treat others' things.  So I am always like "don't do that", "hold it this way", "be careful".  People think I am a selfish, crazy, %@#&# but I couldn't care less._

 

Same here - everything.. but  once burned - a lesson learned.. I do - maybe thus the reason i'm protective with everything!  But that really chapped my ass and it won't happen again - unless like I said it was my best friend... thats it.  No your not selfish you care about what you have.. thats all I totally respect that!


----------



## Julia Vanhorn (Jan 24, 2006)

I had that happen to me a few times. An ex-friend of mine would always use my brushes because her's were cheapos, then after she is done with all her make-up, she would put everything back in her case. The next day, I noticed that three of my brushes were gone. I asked her about it and she completely denied ever having it. I left it at that. Finally one day we were getting ready, she was taking a shower and left out her make-up case. I decided to look inside and see what she got (keep in mind that I don't steal, I buy my own if I like it) and there they were, my three brushes. I took them out of there and put them back in my case. I never really said anything about it, but I never let her use my stuff again. She did the same with my Ornamental lusterglass (my favourite lipgloss).
Then there is another case but with a different person. Once again we were all getting ready and she need blush. Guess what this Bea-yotch decided to do? She took my Cranberry e/s (nearly full before she used it) and took her brush and jammed in the e/s getting as much as she can on the brush. She put the pot down and the next thing I know, there was a big hole in the middle of the pan (you could actually see the bottom of the pan).
Keep in mind that both of these girls are drag queens and don't have money to buy their own make-up.
So do you think I am overprotective? I am just protecting what is mine and hell would break loose if I have to buy the same damn thing again. *added-- I cannot even let anyone use my stuff without hyperventilating about all the disasters that are just waiting to happen to my precious babies. Therefore, I am the only person that I would allow to touch my make-up, unless they happen to be a MA and know what the hell they are doing with make-up. 
I am really a nice person... touch my make-up again and I will knee you where it hurts the most.


----------



## karen (Jan 24, 2006)

no one touches my makeup, but that's mostly because:
A. Most of my friends are men who don't wear makeup
and
B. I think sharing makeup is disgusting. I'm phobic about germs.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jan 24, 2006)

I never let anybody use my make up.  Which is kinda sad, because i'd like to share it with people, but i don't want it to get 'contaminated'. No offense to anybody.  I'm not going to be completely sterile like i would if i was an actual make up artist. My sisters friend has swiped several things from our mom. I can only imagine what she'd do if she saw my collection.


----------



## Jaim (Jan 24, 2006)

I'm weird about that too. Everyone jokes that I must have missed the lesson on sharing at school.  I'm really careful and I don't trust people to take care of my things as well as I do!


----------



## rubixio (Jan 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *karen* 
_no one touches my makeup, but that's mostly because:
A. Most of my friends are men who don't wear makeup
and
B. I think sharing makeup is disgusting. I'm phobic about germs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Weird, I was going to post the same thing.


You totally should've knee-capped her.


----------



## asnbrb (Jan 24, 2006)

that's why all my best friends are guys and the girls that i am friends either hardly wear makeup or never go to my house.


----------



## ette (Jan 24, 2006)

ahaha kinda. i let my friends play around with my makeup when they are at my house, but with certain things i'm ocd and I HAVE TO PUT IT ON THEM. also, everything must be back properly or i have to straighten it up. lip balms and some glosses that i bring to school i let all my friends use. my mom takes a lot of my makeup, she just lost my new oak lipliner 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, but i love her so its okay and i know she'll buy me a new one.


----------



## cyens (Jan 24, 2006)

You know what, Im worst, because I dont lend anything called cosmectics to anyone, because of germs and what not. I dont trust anyone on the hygiene of make-up enough to let them use it for a while.

But I do give a lot of make-up away...just not mac


----------



## allan_willb (Jan 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Viva_la_MAC_Girl* 
_with your MAC?    

Let me tell you how bad I am,  I do an inventory with my m/u to add things or to do a count cause sometimes I put stuff in other purses ( just to keep track of myself , not to mention the money thats invested into my collection..)  Sometimes (when I go out  ) with other people they will be like hey can I borrow that and i'm like sure - no worries.. I KNOW where its at.  Well this past weekend I went out with some people and this friend ...( dunno after this )   asked if she could USE IN MY HOME a lipgloss I said sure - no worries.  Thinking I didn't have nothing to worry about well the next day I was putting the makeup that I took out that night back - to realize that some of my lipglasses were short - so sure enough I revert back to my inventory and sure enough my Oh Baby & Instant Gold were missing...WTF so I called her and I said hey do you have my OH Baby and my Instant Gold - she was like ya I do .. I was dont you think you should have told me?   She was like oh I forgot... Hmmmp.   Well I told her that I was doing my "inventory"  she was like what?  "Thats crazy you keep inventory on your MAC - your so materialistic")  UM - no just smart cause of how I PROTECT whats mine.    Anywho -maybe she didnt think I wouldn't notice??   Cause I have alot in there???  OY!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sorry for my rant....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







So my ? is are you this protective over your MAC_

 
LMAO!!!DOn't worry girl taking inventory isnt such a big thing....Your make up is worth thousands if u think of it...but i live in hawaii and when i was young people use to steal a lot around my neighbor hood a lot but not any more i use to have to do inventory on everything tshirts and shoes EVERYTHING it was so irratating....oh yea i was obsessed with pens so i did my pen collection to way back when...


----------



## REYNALD0C (Jan 25, 2006)

Yeah... I hate when girls open my lipglass and stuff and it comes out alot on the stick and it goes everywhere and they dont clean it.


----------



## asnbrb (Jan 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *allan_willb* 
_oh yea i was obsessed with pens so i did my pen collection to way back when..._

 
hahahahaha!!  i was the same way!!  i still have a whole drawer full of pens downstairs and i still like going to Fisher Hawaii all the time... almost as much as the mac counter... ALMOST.


----------



## lah_knee (Jan 25, 2006)

no onr touches my makeup but me... and if i do share, its to apply it on someone, but im doing that myself. ive never had a problem with anyone taking my makeup, especially my mac. but i do remember in middle school i had a theif of a friend who would "borrow" my clothes and never return them and then deny she had it. then when she was in the shower, i would search and find my clothes in her closet :\  funny thing is her mom bought her ANYTHING she wanted. yet she still did that... oh well, it wasnt a big deal to me because it wasnt expensive clothes anything, just cute little tops and whatnot. and we were 13. haha but ya its not cool to take your makeup like that with out your knowledge


----------



## mspixieears (Jan 25, 2006)

How dare she accuse you of being materialistic! Just because you like to look after your belongings, she's got no right to criticise you.

I'm not really so much like that with my makeup, but CDs and books (because it's related to my desired professions) I'm pretty touchy about especially if it's not easy to replace. I was soooo pissed off when this male friend invited himself over AND decided he'd borrow a book of mine out of print and moved states, never even bothering to give it back. I'm still very annoyed about that.

Not at all implying that anyone here is like this, but for myself, coming from a background where our family always broke even (till we moved to Australia), and living in the Philippines, it really taught me to look after the things you have, so that they last as long as possible because I'm grateful, not materialistic. 

And yes, I'm even more careful of others' belongings than I am of my own. If I were you, I wouldn't let that chick in my personal living space ever again.


----------



## Joke (Jan 25, 2006)

Ok, those "stealing stories" totally freak me out!
That's the reason I'm so protective of all my MU.
Sure I'll do the MU of my family , but no I'll never let someone take my MU outside my my home ...


----------



## Landia (Jan 25, 2006)

These stories are just so awful ... my sympathies to those of you who have had MAC items stolen from you.

Thank god I don't have any friends to steal my makeup !  After reading these posts, I'm keeping it that way.

Actually, I do have a few friends and I trust them completely.  Also, I don't think that any of them are interested enough in makeup to steal some.


----------



## princess (Jan 25, 2006)

I keep all my MAC in a locked drawer... no one can use it, not even my mum... much less my friends.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Plus I'm sort of anal, I know how everything is arranged and everything I own so it will never be lost. Anyway most of my friends aren't into makeup and those who are, knows I will not lend them my stuff because of hygiene reasons and they understand.


----------



## gorgeousgirlie (Jan 25, 2006)

I'm so glad something like that hasn't happened to me. This is making me be even more protective of my stuff than I ususally am.

I don't have an inventory of my stuff, but I know what I have in my collection and can pretty much realise it when something is missing. To be honest I don't like sharing makeup outside of family. My mum and my sister are welcome to try on any of my stuff and I'm welcome to any of their stuff too. But I draw the line at letting friends with coldsores or spotty skin take any of my makeup, especially lipgloss and lipstick is a no no.

I don't care if they call me obsessive or w/e, but this has cost me a lot of money and won't like someone ruining off with my stuff or damaging it.


----------



## widerlet (Jan 25, 2006)

Being 15,my friends are SOOOOOO annoying..they wont even let me drink a bottle of water in piece wihtout them asking for some!!!!! and if i preach about germs they call me stingy and a freak...and i have this friend who is sooooooooooo annoying with makeup she uses stuff without asking,sticking her finger everywhere ,ewwww!
I hate people using my MAC..because 15year old girls arent so careful with stuff so they break crap whenever they use it..so i go crazy at them,and then they call me a freak..AHH its so annoying it makes my blood boil.


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Jan 25, 2006)

Thankfully for those of you who noticed my whole reaction to the situation,.. I have great friends who treat my MU with respect,..reminded of this last night,.. they come over,.. if they wanna use it they even clean my brush before and afterwards,..or use my disposable brushes. Bless them,.. and the bennies are,.. I never have a problem sampling them outta my piggies,.. and sometimes adopting out my more negelected items,..And trust me,.. as you get older, makeup that looks good,.. stays good,.. and has verstaility becomes even more priceless,.. agghhh I saw a bumper sticker that said "Mean people suck,.." such a zen truth,...


----------



## Piaqua (Jan 25, 2006)

I let people use my MAC- when I'm putting it on them! lol... Is it terrible that I don't like to let people use it themselves if they don't appreciate it enough? College girls tend to not understand. I've found gals who don't know what MAC is (or maybe just have no respect for my property) dig into my shadows, use too much of them b/c they're used to cheap products, break them, all sorts of stuff. So, if you (you darn college girls who use drugstore makeup and need to use 50 layers of your cheapie makeup) want my makeup, you can let me do it for you. (Also helps me with learning to do makeup for all kinds of people/events).

Oh, and darn you guys! I read about keeping an excel list of makeup, and just spend forever making one. One more MAC thing to obsess over...


----------



## a914butterfly (Jan 25, 2006)

i don't keep a physical inventory, but rather a mental inventory (i'm usually 99 percent sure of what i own and how many of each i own). I just feel that i spent alot of my hard earned money and know some of it will be worth alot since alot of it is discontinued or LE. as far as anyone borrowing my make up, i wouldn't let that happen cause i don't feel that its sanitary to share makeup.


----------



## kradge79 (Jan 25, 2006)

You were in no way being materialistic!! I have a list of all my stuff in a Word document and I always know where everything is.  You have to protect what's yours, right? I don't let a lot of people use my stuff, I'll put it on them, but I don't let them take it with them.  What a stinky friend.


----------



## bellezzadolce (Jan 25, 2006)

I do keep an inventory on excel of my make-up and I do not let others use it.  I will apply it for them, because I'm very strict about sanitation, I always use good counter practices at home and being a licensed nail tech I've studied all about sanitation and disinfection and I take that very seriously.  But I'm like like with all of my things, not just make-up.


----------



## lovemichelle (Jan 25, 2006)

i would never share make-up, but i dont keep track of mine anyway. i have a dutch masters box i keep some in and my everyday make-up is in a plastic bin. i had my everyday stuff in the dutch box, but after buying lingerie and other stuff it's over packed and seperated everything. i can usually notice if something is missing though and if it is it's in my purse since i take the essecentials everywhere with me (bare minerals wamth, blush, eyeliner, blot powder, lip stuff and like 2 brushes)


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Jan 25, 2006)

My friends know not to touch my stuff. They have their own. But they do ask me to do their make up all the time. LOL


----------



## 2_pink (Jan 25, 2006)

My sister isnt old enough to really get into my makeup, and the only person i really have to worry about is one of my friends...she loves my makeup but cant justify spending so much. I dont mind, but i do watch her while shes using it....we usually just talk, but i make sure shes not messin anything up. But she does have a problem with throwing it around in the drawers, instead of the nice color coded rows that they were in before...*im nuts, i know* But i love her so its ok. 

People who are close to me know how i love my makeup so they dont even attempt to ask to borrow it, i dont even carry it in my purse, i take cheaper alternatives. I have one traincase and one drawer that i keep all my stuff in and i know where everything goes, so if its gone then i will know.


----------



## Glow (Jan 25, 2006)

The only peoplethat touches my MAC are my best friend and my boyfriend (but he only plays around with electric eel. he's rather fond of it.) , even then i'm precautious. She wet my creme de violet and I had a total cow. I feel bad because I flipped out on her, but yeah..


----------



## arewethereyeti (Jan 25, 2006)

I don't think I'm particularly overprotective, but there's a difference between being protective, and other people not respecting you or the things that belong to you. Nobody should EVER feel like they can help themselves to your makeup without asking first, and to "borrow" things from a person's home without saying a word... well, if a person can't be bothered to ask before taking, I doubt they'll feel the need to return the item later. Just my opinion.


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Jan 26, 2006)

I don't keep an inventory per say, but I have a very good memory, and my traincase is very organized. I notice immediately if something is missing. 

I did have one incident during prom season... I like to go back home and make some money by doing m/u for girls going to prom. Last year, I did a girl who I knew really well, just a year below me. She asked me if she could bring the lipgloss that I used on her (MAC Flashmode) to the dance w/ her so she could reapply for pictures. I said sure. A week later, I called her asking for it and she informed me that she "lost" it. Promised she'd buy me a replacement. It's been a year and I've received no replacement! And what irks me the most is I think she just wanted to keep it for herself, she didn't really lose it. 

Anyways, since I'm in college, I keep my traincase locked and I don't let *anyone* share my m/u, unless I'm putting it on them and then putting it back into my case lol. Honestly, all my friends think I'm crazy anyways, so I really don't have too much of a problem w/ it.

I only let my cousin touch my stash, and it's because she's a MAC addict too. We split pigments n'stuff and anytime she wants a sample, I'm happy to oblige.


----------



## giz2000 (Jan 26, 2006)

Nope..I am the only female in my house, and no one uses my stuff...so if something is missing, it's because I misplaced it myself!


----------



## kissmypinkstar (Jan 26, 2006)

Oh god i'm glad i'm not the only one who babies her make-up! The first time one of my friends came over to my house, she went through my entire make-up collection and started testing everything on her hands on stuff. It sounds silly but i thought this was so rude because she didn't even ask.
I hate people messing with my stash!
I would allow my mum and sister to use my make-up if they wanted, but neither of them are into make-up like i am so i've never had to! I never let anybody borrow anything else and that's that.


----------



## lilxgem (Jan 26, 2006)

Wow, I guess after reading this, I'll keep an inventory myself, although I don't have friends who are obsessed with makeup except the one friend who introduced me to MAC in the first place. But seriously, what your friend did was really really messed up. And I'm surprised she actually told you she took it when you asked her. It could have been worse. I can't believe she called you materialistic... jeez, then what the hell is she? =p


----------



## joytheobscure (Jan 27, 2006)

I keep a mental inventory of my mac, for example, I know that my ricepaper is gone somewhere in my bedroom and I can't find it - its driving me crazy.   I tend to be ocd about my lip products because I carry them in my pocket or purse so much.  

I dont have people in my room messing with my stuff.  I will do someones makeup but they can't borrow.  I don't loan makeup, cds, and books.   I know what I have, I wouldn't loan it out - and I consider it an investment, if I have a $20 cosmetic product that someone else likes I tell them where the mac counter is.  I'd tell people to buy their own.   

Now, I do have a nine year old which has been warned and threatened, I try to pick her up products at the dollar tree and give her reject products to keep her away from mine, I went ballistic when I found pink aperitif  (my perfect l/s) in her bedroom half gone.  ARGH... I am passing on the love of products... but you know.. she's too young to really wear makeup.   

They look like little tubes of lipstick but when they cost over $13 apiece.  It adds up quick if you have to replace what your "friends" borrow.


----------



## Piaqua (Jan 27, 2006)

The whole thing kind of reminds me of that episode in Sex and the City when Carrie's Manolos get stolen at a party because the host required all guests take ther shoes off. Carrie askes her to replace the shoes, and get's called materialistic. You chose to spend your hard earned money on makeup, just because you may have expensive taste, it doesn't make you materialist to demand back what is rightfully yours if it gets stolen from you! No one would call you materialistic if they stole diamonds from you and you demanded their return, why should makeup or anything else be different.


----------



## MACgirl (Jan 27, 2006)

when it comes to lipglass i already have dispoable lipbrushes and mascara wands for when i do makeup, so whenever i go out i just apply it on them instead of them on thelselves and if i i happen to take a lipglass or two (which is  prrr and instant gold) i take the ones i use on myself all the time, and only let my sisters use them....btw i think she stole from you, that was messed up plus she questions why u do inventory...umm hello this whole situation is why....


----------



## pugpug (Jan 27, 2006)

unbelievable.  so YOU are materialistic because you keep inventory of the makeup that you have?  what does that make her then?  she has to resort to stealing USED MAKEUP from a newly-met-friend.  not only is she more materialistic than you, she's a freakin' theif.


----------



## Modil (Jan 28, 2006)

money spent, is money spents regardless of what it is to me


so yes I am protective of EVERYTHING that I buy with my own money


----------

